
Show HN: Better way to consume online news and media - ryanjyost
http://www.thedailygray.com/
======
omegaworks
Cool interface :)

How are the designations associated with the articles?

~~~
ryanjyost
Right now everything is curated manually using a chrome extension. My partner
and I try to be as objective as possible when giving articles designations
(methodology here [http://www.thedailygray.com/how-it-
works](http://www.thedailygray.com/how-it-works)), but obviously not ideal.
Community/user involvement is the ultimate goal, but testing the waters first!

